# 06/07 Season Expectations: Matt Carroll



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

This ones for you Endora 

Same as before what are you expecting out of Carroll

Previous Evaluations
Alan Anderson 
Primoz Brezec 
Kevin Burleson


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Does anybody really expect anything new and different from Matt Carroll? Doubtful, right? The guy will do what he always does: Stand outside the three-point line and drain distance shots. His percentage will be good. He'll be competent (but not outstanding) when he steps in at the 1, and he'll be solid (but not flashy) at the 2. Mostly he'll be Matt Carroll, Perimeter Shooter, same as always.

Love watching him.... :banana:


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I would like to see him get more than 16 minutes per game.....doubt it happens though! He is a good compliment player and can stretch a defence.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't recall watching Carroll play for the Bobcats, but statistically [and reptuation-wise], he is a very efficient shooter with great range. I expect more of the same from him.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't know how much it will effect his playing time but Carroll's going to sharing the backup SG minutes with Alan Anderson, Bernard Robinson, and Walter Hermann. You can probably expect a couple minutes of Brevin Knight in there as well since it was semi effective last year. He better be ready to work or he might fall out of the rotation completley


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, that's a big part of Matt Carroll's game: consistency. The guy is never going to be the best conditioned, hardest working player on the court, no, but he's always going to deliver for you exactly what he delivered last night and the night before that and the night before that. His game has never changed since college, and he's always worked hard enough to get his minutes. I don't see that changing, either for good or bad, because ultimately none of the other guys you've mentioned are as good a shooter as he.


----------

